# Front Black rims!!!



## Brickyard350Z (Aug 13, 2003)

I was wondering why my front rims are always black wih the brake stuff. When i wash my car, it takes about 3-4 days to turn almos black... but just the front. Is this normal??? I never had this happen when i had a Honda accord!

Thanks.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Common and very Normal for all 350Z's.*

Not to worry, your Z is not the only 350Z that experiences this. Unfortunately we all experience the serious brake dust on our front wheels, it's very normal. From what I understand there is a fix for this. I've read that many 350Z owners have replaced their brake pads with the "EBC Greenstuff brake pads" and this has completely eliminated the brake dust. I've owned two BMW's and they also were notorious for the brake dust issue. 

C1 Bender


----------



## Maciek (Jun 23, 2003)

Just get some ceramics and you won't have that problem.


----------



## Brickyard350Z (Aug 13, 2003)

oh.... ok... thanks


----------

